# Celestial pearl danio temperature question...



## stevee22 (Apr 27, 2016)

I find the CPD'S to be quite hardy I keep and breed them without heaters at all my fish room stays between 69 to 78-80 in the summer. In the spring I put some in tubs outside I'm in southern Ontario sometimes the night time temps drop down to the 50-60's and the do fine!


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Danions of Eastern India and Northern Myanmar are noted as periodically living in cool water during the Monsoon. Lake Inle and the mountains to it's East @ Hopong, where CPD's live, are above 3700' elevation, it gets pretty chill during their Monsoon 'Winter'. 

Both the Gold Ringed Burmese Danio and the Glowlight Danio live in streams fed from mountains in Northern Myanmar that get snow occasionally. White Clouds, are from mountains in Southern China. I've kept them in outdoor pools that have had ice on top of them. 

I don't think I'd make a habit of keeping them cool, but they certainly seem to handle a little chill that wouldn't bother a Koi.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Yep, my danios are also fine down to about 15C overnight... in fact, I had a batch of eggs hatch at lower temps than that and the larvae survived.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Great to know about temperatures and their hardiness in respect to that. Has anyone kept them in hard water?


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

1 important factor being missed here. Air temp and water temp are 2 completely different things. Air temp can change very quickly but water temp does not. so I would say stick to the recommended water temps for the fish you are keeping. Example while the air temp may fluctuate 20 degrees over 24 hrs the water temp will lag behind these changes significantly. So if the water is say 70F and coolest temp over night is say 60F and the hottest temp of the day is say 80F With the time it takes water to change in temp (size of body of water plays a huge factor) you are more than likely only going to see a water temp change of less then 1 degree when considering natural bodies of water. The other major contributing factor will be ground temperature which I would assume to have more of an influence on the water temp than air. I would like to add that the recommended temps are just that and you can probably keep them alive relatively far outside those parameters but there is a big difference in keeping them alive and keeping them thriving.

So in short I would say follow what suggested temps are for each species.

Dan


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

I do not heat my CPD's tank at the moment, and since I'm in college, my room is technically always at the outside temperature. My CPD's have always stayed very active, and I haven't noticed any negative effects of not being heated expressed in the fish. And since we definitely get air temperatures down to the 50's at night time, (let's assume that my room is able to stay a nice toasty 60 F during those times), I'd say that yes, you don't need to keep the fish at 70-80 F for normal stuff. For breeding, I would have no idea, but I have observed spawning behavior during the cold times as well.

As for water hardness, I keep my fish at a nice 7.4 pH (solid chalk out of the tap, which gets softened by my Brita filter, and rehardened by some seiryuu stone in the tank and balanced out by the Fluval Shrimp Substrate), I wouldn't keep them at 8.0, but they won't die if you get out of the acidic range.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks @ichthyogeek. I believe I'm going to go with a fair number of pseudomugil furcatus as they should fit my water parameters and tank really well.


----------

